# Is there a workaround for the 771 message?



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

I can only find posts from 2008 on back for this, so figured I ask again.. Is there any workaround for getting the 771 (searching for signal) "message" to go away? Its raining like crazy and I know it's searching for signal, but I've rewound the program to 1.5 hours earlier, and still can't just watch the program w/o that "message" taking up a 1/4 of the screen?? Is there a button sequence or something that'll remove that error message?? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm not aware of a way to get rid of that display. It will, of course, go away when the signals return. Also, you don't tell us what sort of equipment you have, but if it's an HD Receiver/DVR you might try tuning to an SD channel, especially one of your local SD channels, because they're the most resistant to rain fade issues.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

If you're getting a "Searching for Signal on Satellite In 2..." message on recorded programming, then it's on the recording and you will not be able to get rid of it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mickstix said:


> I can only find posts from 2008 on back for this, so figured I ask again.. Is there any workaround for getting the 771 (searching for signal) "message" to go away? Its raining like crazy and I know it's searching for signal, but I've rewound the program to 1.5 hours earlier, and still can't just watch the program w/o that "message" taking up a 1/4 of the screen?? Is there a button sequence or something that'll remove that error message?? Thanks for any help!!


You can always watch recorded programming, the 771 message won't show there. Unless, as *Newhawk *said, it's on the recorded program.

Rich


----------



## PJG061073 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi..I hope this is OK to jump in with the same problem:
We went w/DTV and have 2 receivers, 1) Make: DIRECTV
Model: HDDVR24-500 and 1) Make: DIRECTV
Model: HD24-700 ... We have had some issues which were traced back to the installation at Camping World here in COLFAX, NC.

Now I believe we are causing problems:
1)WHEN 101, 110 & 119 are picked up we are happy..We get HD.
PROBLEM:L/R
When we use the HD channels, the HD/DVR will freeze up and we have to reset or power off. Does not happen all the time. Also some HD channels will not come in?

Suggestions: ??

Problem2:
HD24(Bed room) receiver I get some HD channels for instance 206(ESPNHD), 207 ESPNHD) then I switch to 212HD and it says 771 error etc...
I'm calling DTV support tonight, overall they have been very good. Unlike when we had them 4 yrs ago in our stick built home..
Suggestions: ?

U can email me at [email protected]

Thx..PJG


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

PJG061073 said:


> Hi..I hope this is OK to jump in with the same problem:
> We went w/DTV and have 2 receivers, 1) Make: DIRECTV
> Model: HDDVR24-500 and 1) Make: DIRECTV
> Model: HD24-700 ... We have had some issues which were traced back to the installation at Camping World here in COLFAX, NC.
> ...


Guessing the hardware is:
HR24-500 & H24-700

HD channels come off the 99 & 103 SATs, so 101 & 119 are only handling your SD, and nothing comes from 110 anymore.

What are your readings from 99 & 103?


----------



## PJG061073 (Jul 1, 2011)

VOS... I'm confused...
*HD channels come off the 99 & 103 SATs, so 101 & 119 are only handling your SD, and nothing comes from 110 anymore.

What are your readings from 99 & 103?*

How can I get HD 206 & 207 channels w/o 99 & 103 showing up'?

We have a Winegard SK3005 Satellite Dish with 5 LNB's

I will check 99& 103..

Please continue w/your suggestions/comments.

Thanks.. PJG


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Using your remote- menu-setup- setup-display- change to show all channels-That will show duplicate sd & had channels ion the guide lineup-so when the rain fade effects HD 206 go to guide and select SD 206 and your singal should return as long as the storm is not directly over your head (location).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

PJG061073 said:


> VOS... I'm confused...
> *HD channels come off the 99 & 103 SATs, so 101 & 119 are only handling your SD, and nothing comes from 110 anymore.
> 
> What are your readings from 99 & 103?*
> ...


That's a good question, which is why I asked what your levels/number are for the 99c & 103c SATs.
You can get the SD channels without 99 & 103.


----------



## PJG061073 (Jul 1, 2011)

WestDC said:


> Using your remote- menu-setup- setup-display- change to show all channels-That will show duplicate sd & had channels ion the guide lineup-so when the rain fade effects HD 206 go to guide and select SD 206 and your singal should return as long as the storm is not directly over your head (location).


Hi..I think I misinformed you... I DO GET 206 & 207 HD w/o 99 & 103.

Thx.. Trying to have fun..


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

PJG061073 said:


> Hi..I think I misinformed you... *I DO GET 206 & 207 HD w/o 99 & 103.*
> 
> Thx.. Trying to have fun..


I doubt this VERY much.
ESPNHD 206 TP 13 D11 @99W 99C
ESNHD 207 TP 8 D10 @103W 103CB


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

PJG061073 said:


> How can I get HD 206 & 207 channels w/o 99 & 103 showing up'?
> 
> *We have a Winegard SK3005 Satellite Dish with 5 LNB's*
> 
> ...


I think this may be causing some confusion, as the controller for the Windegard I don't think shows the 99 & 103 SATs, as it uses 101, 110, 119 to align the dish.
Check your receiver SAT levels.


----------



## PJG061073 (Jul 1, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> I think this may be causing some confusion, as the controller for the Windegard I don't think shows the 99 & 103 SATs, as it uses 101, 110, 119 to align the dish.
> Check your receiver SAT levels.


VOS... thanks.. you ar right the Winegard Travel'r does NOT show 99& 103.

Check SAT levels ???

Sorry for drawing this out... :blush::blush: :newbie:

PJG


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

PJG061073 said:


> VOS... thanks.. you ar right the Winegard Travel'r does NOT show 99& 103.
> 
> Check SAT levels ???
> 
> ...


Use your receiver's setup menu, SAT setup, view signal, select SAT [+/-].
When you have reception issues, it's the receiver, so look at its menu for your levels. "The problem" may come from the Winegard controller that hasn't peaked the dish as well as it should, but it's the receiver that is complaining. :lol:


----------



## PJG061073 (Jul 1, 2011)

Vos.. I went thru the process and took pictures of each sat and how many transponders.

I will post here. If you can assist, I would appreciate it.









http://s781.photobucket.com/albums/yy98/PJG_01/Winegard%20Sat%20Settings/


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

PJG061073 said:


> Vos.. I went thru the process and took pictures of each sat and how many transponders.
> 
> I will post here. If you can assist, I would appreciate it.
> 
> ...


As I PM'd, the drop from 101 to 110, and even farther to 119, suggests this dish isn't setting the tilt correctly.
The "60" on 119 is most likely a spot beam with higher power.

If the tilt is right, then the 99 & 103 should come in better.


----------

